# force rear derailleur issues/clicking?



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

searching for a persistent click yesterday led me to the hanger bolt on my force derailleur. Looks like it has developed some play (when the derailluer is off the bike the bolt is a bit loose--can move it back and forth a bit with my hands-torque on the bike is I think creating a click due to this play). Tightening it on the frame doesn't help. Does anyone know if there's an easy fix to this?


----------

